# loose stool without pain ? Is this possible ?



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

The last few years I had a lot of IBS pain but my symptoms are actually better and most of the time I am symptom free. My pain was usually related to loose stools. Today I had to go urgently to the bathroom but I didn't have pain. It just felt like a lot of stool is coming out which is impossible to hold in. Urgency is usually not one of my main symptoms but I know that even people without IBS can have urgency once in a while. Since I didn't have pain I thought it's just a big bm. I suspected a formed bm not a loose one. Instead of a formed bm it was a big loose bm, kind of watery with loose pieces. Usually I would have a lot of discomfort with that sort of bm but I actually didn't have much discomfort. Just a tiny tiny bit . Can you actually have a loose bm without pain ? Does this mean it's something other than IBS ? Everytime something just doesn't match the IBS criteria I worry a bit. Hopefully somebody can answer my question.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes.You can have a functional GI problem (functional diarrhea) that has the exact same loose stools you see in IBS with absolutely no pain or discomfort of any kind.If you have urgency or bloating that is more than enough discomfort for IBS.Fewer symptoms than you need for an IBS diagnosis is usually a sign of some other functional GI problem. Not proof you must therefore have something so much worse.Worse things cause additional symptoms to the functional ones. Not fewer symptoms.Just as people without IBS can have urgency they can also have occasional loose stools. For example during the summer when fresh produce which tends to loosen up the stools is plentiful even people without IBS get some loose stools if they eat a few too many peaches or cherries.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for your responds ! I am just not used to loose stools without pain.


----------

